# معاً لعمل قاعدة بيانات بالمكاتب والشركات السيئة السمعة



## مصيلحى (18 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
التاريخ 17 ديسمبر 2011

السادة الأعزاء والزملاء

ألم يحن الوقت لعمل قاعدة بيانات خاصة بشركات المقاولات والمكاتب الإستشارية علي حد سواء لتوضيح من يستحق السفر والغربة من أجل العمل لدي هذه المكاتب ...ومن أيضاً لا يستحق مجرد أجراء مقابلة في مكاتب النخاسة"عفواً إلحاق العمالة والتسفير للخارج" ......ولكن يفضل من أراد الإشتراك في هذه القاعدة أن ينشر لنا وثائق تفيد وتؤكد صحة أدعائه "عقد عمل - عرض وظيفة - طرق تحايل الكتب أو الكفيل من إلتزاماته"


السبب في هذا الإقتراح :-1- هو نصح عامة المسلمين وأيضاً غير المسلمين من مغبة الوقوع في الظلم والغبن في غير بلادهم مع التخاذل الدائم من سفارة دولة المقيم " نخص بالذكر السفارات المصرية لرعايا مصر .........تحتاج ألف وألف ثورة لتطيهرها من المتخاذلين والمتواطيئن مع العقلاء ضد أبناء وطنهم.

2- قد تكون طريقة لتوعية المهندسين من الوقوع في فخ "الرق والستعباد"

3- قد تكون ضربة مؤلمة لأصحاب المكاتب والكفلاء آكلي حقوق المستخدمين وأيضاً دعاية جيدة للشركات التي تحترم حقوق موظيفها

ولنبدأ بأول مشاركة مني في حق مكتب "البيئة مخططون ومهندسون ومعماريون"
علماً بأنه بعد انكشاف ألاعيبه الدنيئة مع المهندسين المتعاقد معهم قام بإغلاق مقر الشركة وفرعها بالقاهرة وأفتتاح مكتب "صوري" بالإسكندرية وأرقام هواتفه وإيميله هي

03/5734760
03/5734642
02/26720416
01004255193
[email protected]

وإليكم نسخة مسربة من أحد منسوبي مكتب "البيئة السابقين" الملئ ببنود تخالف مواد قانون العمل في المملكة العربية السعودية ونظراً لجهل معظم المهندسين بقانون العمل فإذنه ينخدع بالوعود الشفهية الكاذبة وتكون العواقب وخيمة جداً








http://www.4shared.com/document/PXKP03BU/beeha1.html?









http://www.4shared.com/document/-ay3sr_f/beeha2.html?​


----------



## piocivil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو التثبيت بالله عليكم


----------



## Akmal (18 ديسمبر 2011)

مصيلحى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> التاريخ 17 ديسمبر 2011
> 
> السادة الأعزاء والزملاء
> ...




جزاك الله كل خير على معلومتك عن المكتب و خصوصاً ان احد اصدقائى كاد يقع فى مكيدة المكتب و عندما قراءت مشاركتك بلغته بذلك
و احب اضيف انه وزارة القوى العاملة حظرت التعامل معه كما ذكر فى موقع القوى العامله 
تكرار أصحاب الأعمال بتلك المنشآت إساءة التعامل مع العمالة المصرية لديهم، كما تزايدت الشكاوي المقدمة ضدهم لمكاتب التمثيل العمالي التابع للوزارة بعواصم الدول العربية بسبب عدم التزامهم بنصوص عقود العمل التي أبرموها مع المصريين، سواء فيما يتعلق بطبيعة العمل، أو عدد ساعاته أو المستحقات المالية من أجور وحوافز، الامر الذي يكشف النية نحو التسريح
و المعلومات على موقع الوزارة
www.manpower.gov.eg/.../Forbidden_Companies.html​


----------



## ااالـبـيـسـج (18 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع واشكر صاحب الموضوع 


لكن يا اخوان ياليت يكون هناك ادله وبراهين على الشركات والمؤسسات السيئه 

لن بكل بساطه ربما يكون هناك مهندس متخاذل في عمله او مقصر او صاحب مشاكل

او اي سبب كان (يسوجب على الشركه او المؤسسة انهاء خدماته) ثم يأتي الى هنا 

ويسي الى سمعة الشركة او المؤسسة 

لحماية حقوق الطرفين اللي يريد يذكر شركة او مؤسسة سيئه ياليت اثبت او دليل 

وشكرآ


----------



## تعزي1 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

فعلا الموضوع جميل جدا صحيح انه في مكاتب سيئه وكذلك في مكاتب محترمه ولا نظلم احد ممكن نصدق احد وممكن نكذب احد لكن حسب خبرتى العمل في السعوديه والان انا مقيم فيها حاليا لكن بسبب ظروف خاصه حاليا انا لم استطيع ان اعطيكم وانشاء الله في المستقبل انا بعطيكم بعض اسماء المكاتب ونرى راى زملاءنا المهندسين


----------



## oc1045 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

هناك حل أقترحة ان أي مهندس تعرض للأخلال بما تم الأتفاق عليه معه هو انه يرفع قضية على الشركة أو المؤسسة أو المكتب السعودي في مصر ويطلب من المحكمة أن تأمر وزارة القوى العاملة بوضع اسمه في القائمة السوداء ومنعه من الأستقدام من مصر وسوف لا تكلف القضية سوى مبلغ زهيد ولا تحتاج الا الى محامي حديث التخرج .


----------



## م حسام و (20 ديسمبر 2011)

والله الموضوع جيد جدا ويليت كل واحد عرف حاحة لنتعلم منها


----------



## إسلام علي (20 ديسمبر 2011)

أي مؤسسة صغيرة وتصنيفها منخفض لا تتعب نفسك بالعمل بها


----------



## kotoz99 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

حسيى الله ونعم الوكيل فى كل ظالم ومفترى
الواحد ربنا يكرمة بشركة محترمة
لان المكاتب تقولك على اسم الشركة
تدول عليها فى التصنيف فى الغرفة التجارية السعودية تلاقى ملهاش تصنيف اصلا
ترد على المكتب تقولة مش موافق شركة او مؤسسة ملهاش تصنيف يقولك دى شركة كبيرة وبتاع
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فى كل ظالم ومفترى


----------



## omar_br2000 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

من احسن المواضيع في الملتقي


----------



## محمود علام (24 ديسمبر 2011)

الموضوع ده مهم ويريد كل مهندس يكتب عن الأماكن سيئة السمعة


----------



## مصيلحى (24 ديسمبر 2011)

احييك بشدة يا مهندس أكمل .....فعلاً هذا ما قصدته بالضبط عند طرحي لهذا الموضوع بالمنتدي الذي أعتبره بيتي الثاني رغم قلة مشاركاتي فيه,لعل الجميع لاحظ ارفاقي بصورة من عقد العمل مع شطب اسم المتعاقد حفاظاً عليه 

إذن فرجاء من أي مهندس فاضل قبل تحذيره من شركة أو مؤسسة أو مكتب عمل به ولم يوفقه الله فيه , أن ينشر علي الأقل صورة من عقده وكذلك اي وثائق تدل علي الخصومات الجزافية من راتبه فمثلاً من يقول أن الشركة الفلانية خصمت من راتبي تجديد الإقامة ,,,,,,,,,,,,أكيد ظهرت في ورقة حساب الراتب الشهري ( مثلا الراتب 5 ألف - 700 ريال تجديد الأقامة ) وهكذا ليكون الجميع علي بينة بدلا من أتهام الشركات جزافاً وتحياتي الخالصة للجميع


----------



## bahgat32 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*نصيحة إبعد بصفة عامة عن المؤسسات المبتدئة أكثر من 75 % من شغل المؤسسات الفردية لا تنجح الغربة بها ...عكس ذلك أقل من 15 % من الشركات من الأسوأ .... نصيحة لأي مهندس مسافر إبتدي في الشركات القديمة التي لها سابقة اعمال ..... مثلك لما يكون عندك خبرة وسابقة اعمال والراتب في أغلب الشركات مؤمن بعكس المؤسسات الصغيرة .... وربنا يوفق الجميع*


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (25 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أخواني الكرام أعتقد ان كل منا يتكلم بسهولة عندما يكون وضعه جيد و الأمور تسير معه بشكل حسن 
بالنسبة للزملاء المهندسين إن كانت حالتهم المادية صعبة و هم بحاجة لعمل ماذا يفعلون ؟ 
هل ينتظرون الفرصة الجيدة إذا كان الجميع سينتظر الشركات و يترك المؤسسات الفردية 
حتما سوف يجلس عدد كبير من المهندسين بدون عمل . 
و من ناحية اخرى ليست كل شركة جيدة و لا كل مؤسسة فردية سيئة فهناك مؤسسات فرية أفضل من كثير من الشركات . 
و العكس صحيح . وليس المهندس الذي يختلف مع مالك المؤسسة و هذه المؤسسة كانت معه غير جيدة , بالضرورة ان تكون مع غيره كذلك . هذا لا يمنع من ان هناك معاملات سيئة للمهندسين . و بالنهاية أقول كل له ظروفه و طبيعة هذه الظروف تحتلف من شخص لآخر . لذلك إذا أردت ان تقدم على أي شركة أو مؤسسة فاستخر و اسأل الله التوفيق و اعلم ان كل ما أصابك خير . 


نتمنى لكم و لنا التوفيق و نسال الله السداد 
و السلام عليكم


----------



## Akmal (25 ديسمبر 2011)

abo alafkar قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أخواني الكرام أعتقد ان كل منا يتكلم بسهولة عندما يكون وضعه جيد و الأمور تسير معه بشكل حسن
> بالنسبة للزملاء المهندسين إن كانت حالتهم المادية صعبة و هم بحاجة لعمل ماذا يفعلون ؟
> هل ينتظرون الفرصة الجيدة إذا كان الجميع سينتظر الشركات و يترك المؤسسات الفردية
> ...



نعم انا أؤيد المهندس ابو الافكار فى كل كلامه و أؤكد هذه قائمة بالشركات التى تعامل معها بعض المهندسين و ابدو انها شركات سيئة لذا اذا كان هناك عرض من احداهم لابد من الاستقصاء عن صحة المعلومات و لايتم اخذ المعلومات على انها معلومات صحيحة مؤكدة و هذه القائمة وضعت فقط كدليل استرشادى قد يصح او يخطئ.


----------



## Akmal (25 ديسمبر 2011)

انا قد سافرت بالسعودية و كان لى تجربة ليست جيدة بالعمل بها لكن المشكلة ليست بالسعودية بل كان بالمؤسسة التى عملت بها و خلال تلك الفترة تعاملت مع سعوديين و اقسم بالله وجدت منهم كل حب و تقدير و ليس كما يشيع البعض ان كل السعوديين أشخاص كارهيين لمصر بل الذى يحدد ذلك هو تعاملك وصدقك و ثباتك على أحترام نفسك بالتالى سوف تجبر الجميع على احترامك
على العموم نصيحتى إذا وجدت مصدر العمل الرئيسى للمؤسسة هو انشاء المدارس فعليك زيادة الاستقصاء لأان 80% من المؤسسات سيئة جدا و اذا كان مكتب استشارى يتعامل مع وزارة التعليم ف 99 % من المكاتب سيئة جداااااااااااااااا

و اؤكد ان ليس كل المؤسسات سيئة بل توجد مؤسسات افضل من الشركات بكثير


----------



## anass81 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

ااالـبـيـسـج قال:


> موضوع رائع واشكر صاحب الموضوع
> 
> 
> لكن يا اخوان ياليت يكون هناك ادله وبراهين على الشركات والمؤسسات السيئه
> ...



السلام عليكم

أنا أتفق مع الجميع في أن الموضوع مهم جداً , ولكننا قمنا بإغلاق مواضيع مشابهة في الماضي وذلك لأن بعض من شارك من قبل كانت مشاركته بهدف التجريح فقط دون أن يكون لديه دليل على كلامه

ولهذا أرجو ممن يشارك في الموضوع , وضع ما يثبت كلامه وانتقاده سواء كان حادثة شخصية حدثت معه أو وثيقة , حتى يكتسب موثوقية في كلامه

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## tamer gad (26 ديسمبر 2011)

يا اخوانا انا مهندس خبرة 5 سنين منهم 2 بالسعودية وكانت تجربة فاشلة في شركة بالرياض وانا الان بدور على سفر تاني لانة لا يخفى عليكم حال البلاد تخيلوا انة تم عرض مرتبات من خلال مقابلات بمكاتب السفريات استحي من ذكرها واقسم بالله ان ذلك ليس بسب قلة خبرة ولكن ذلك بسب الحاجة للعمل فعندما حدث ما حدث بالسوق المصري عرف الاخرون إنا في حاجة اليهم . يا اخوانا دعوة الى الاعتراض تخيلوا ان لو الناس كلها رفضت السفر على هذة العروض الذهيدة والعقود الباطلة والله انهم يحتاجون الينا اكثر مما نحتاج اليهم .


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (26 ديسمبر 2011)

اخواني المهندسين الاعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
نظرا لكثرة مشاكل شركات المقاولات مع المهندسيين المصريين ياريت تكون المعلومات موثقة بمستندات حتي لا يكون كلامنا بدون دليل فالبينة علي من ادعي واليمين علي من انكر وهذة قاعدة قانونية فيجب علي كل مهندس ان يكون مهندس واعي ولدية مستندات مثل صورة عقد العمل واي تجاوزات ادراية تصدر تجاهه وياريت لو اكثر من مهندس بنفس الشركة تعرضوا لنفس المشاكل يكون اوقع لانه يوضح سياسة الشركة.


----------



## kotoz99 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع جيد اتمنى المتابعة


----------



## Akmal (26 ديسمبر 2011)

عصام رزق محمد قال:


> اخواني المهندسين الاعزاء
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> نظرا لكثرة مشاكل شركات المقاولات مع المهندسيين المصريين ياريت تكون المعلومات موثقة بمستندات حتي لا يكون كلامنا بدون دليل فالبينة علي من ادعي واليمين علي من انكر وهذة قاعدة قانونية فيجب علي كل مهندس ان يكون مهندس واعي ولدية مستندات مثل صورة عقد العمل واي تجاوزات ادراية تصدر تجاهه وياريت لو اكثر من مهندس بنفس الشركة تعرضوا لنفس المشاكل يكون اوقع لانه يوضح سياسة الشركة.



أنا معاك فى كل كلامك يا مهندس عصام لكن المشكلة ان معظم مشاكل المهندسين تكون لعدم تطبيق المؤسسة لبنود التعاقد مثل توفير سكن عائلى او عدم خصم تكاليف السفر و استخراج الاقامة و الفيزا من العقد الى جانب تأخير الراتب لعدة شهور وعدم أعطاء اى مصارييف يدفعها المهندس من جيبه الخاص حتى يسير حركة العمل وكل هذا صعب أثباته
فأقترح هو اذا لم يوجد دليل فلا يتم ذكر اسباب سؤ المؤسسة و فى حالة طلب اى مهندس معرفة السبب فيكون برسالة خاصة لمن سبق له العمل بالمؤسسة و بهذا لا يتم التجريح بقدر الامكان و عل كل مهندس ان يتقى الله فيما يقول عن المؤسسة و ان يذكر اسبابه بمنتهى العدل


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (27 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز شكرا لك علي الرد ما اود توضيحة هو اننا ننشد المصلحة العامة لنا كمهندسين ولشركاتنا التي نعمل بها حيث انني قد اشتغلت باحد الشركات من قبل ولم يقوموا بتنفيذ بعض الميزات مع احد المهندسين لانه كان غير كفء ويريدون انهاء تعاقده ولكن المهندس لم يفهم ذلك وظن ان الشركة هي من ظلمته وهكذا............


----------



## مصيلحى (27 ديسمبر 2011)

انصر أخيك المظلوم

يوجد مكتب استشاري بالمملكة العربية السعودية اسمه "البيئة - مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون" ومقره الرياض
- كان لهذا المكتب تاريخ جيد جدا" في الدراسة والتصميم والإشراف للعديد من المشاريع الكبرى داخل وخارج السعودية وكان يضم مجموعة كبيرة من المهندسين أصحاب الخبرة والكفاءة في جميع التخصصات الهندسية. 
- وكان من ضمن شروط الانضمام لهذا المكتب أن يكون التقدير العام للمهندس لايقل عن جيد جدا ويفضل من يحمل الدكتوراه أو الماجستير أو الدراسات العليا. 
- ولكن مر المكتب كغيره من المؤسسات والشركات بفترة ركود فى أواسط التسعينات نتيجة انتشار المكاتب المنافسة وانخفاض الاستثمارات بسبب حروب الخليج المتعاقبة وأيضا بسبب مبالغة أصحاب المكتب بالأسعار المقدمة منهم فقل حجم المشاريع المسندة للمكتب بشكل كبير. 
- الى أن جاء مهندس كان يعمل بالمكتب واسمه "أشرف محمد عبدا لعزيز الصياد" وطلب من أصحاب المكتب أن يكون هو المسئول عن إدارة المشاريع وأعمال دراسة الأسعار وتقديم العروض مقابل نسبة من دخل المكتب وأن تكون له كافة الصلاحيات من اختيار واستقدام المهندسين والمشرفين وتحديد رواتبهم وبدلاتهم فبدا بتقديم عروض أسعار منخفضة جدا بلغت نسبة الانخفاض لأكثر من 50% من الأسعار المتعارف عليها فى ذلك الوقت وكان ذلك على حساب مرتبات ومستحقات المهندسين والمشرفين الذى يقوم باستقدامهم وكان يخدعهم عند الاتفاق معهم بمصر ويقول لهم أن هذا المرتب سيكون شكليا فقط ولكن هناك مصادر أخرى كالاضافى والمكافآت ستكون أضعاف هذا الراتب .. فبدأ المهندسون بالفعل ينخدعون وخاصة بمعرفتهم المسبقة بتاريخ المكتب القديم وتعاقد الكثيرون مع المكتب بهذه الإدارة الجديدة. 
- بدأت الحقيقة تظهر بمجرد وصولهم للسعودية. 
- يعيش فى الغرفة الواحدة أكثر من ثلاثة مهندسين. 
- البعض لايجد سرير أو حتى مرتبة لينام عليها 
- الكثير ينتظر بالمكتب ومعاه حقائبه بالساعات حتى يجد مكانا" ينام فيه. 
- يركب بالسيارة الواحدة أكثر من العدد المصرح به غالبا. 
- السيارات الموجودة كلها قديمة جدا ومنتهية صلاحية الفحص واستمارات المرور مما يعرض قائدها وركابها للخطورة دائما. 
- حدثت العديد من حوادث وأعطال السيارات ومنهم من أصيب بالفعل. 
- معظم السيارات بالطبع غير مكيفة فى درجة حرارة خارجية صيف تصل الى 50 درجة مئوية. 
- كان عمال المقاول الذى يشرف مهندسو المكتب عليهم يسخرون من سيارات المكتب ويتبادلون الضحك, 
أما عن حالة المهندسين خارج الرياض فحدث ولاحرج فكان بعضهم يعيش بالمساجد بسبب طردهم من السكن نتيجة عدم دفع بدل السكن (حدث ذلك بمشروع محكمة عرعر) وكاد يحدث بمشاريع الأحساء. 
- وكذلك تنقطع عنهم الكهرباء فى عز الحر بسبب عدم تسديد فواتير الكهرباء مما يضطر المهندسين العزاب بدفعها بأنفسهم وهذا مخالف للعقد ونظام العمل بالسعودية. 
- تعتمد الإدارة المهندسين بأكثر من مشروع فى نفس الوقت بدوام كامل وتأخذ عليهم آلاف الريالات قد يصل الى أكثر من 40000 ريال على المهندس الواحد كمتوسط شهريا وهذه مخالفة وجريمة إهدار للمال العام. 
- بل تعدى الأمر أن تعتمد مهندسين بأسماء وهمية لناس كانوا يعملون بالمكتب وتركوه من سنوات وتأخذ عليهم مرتبات شهرية وهذه جريمة كبيرة ومن ضمن هذه المشاريع: مستشفى الحميات بجيزان والمختبر الوطنى بالرياض وكلية المجتمع برفحاء وكلية الشريعة بالإحساء ومشاريع وزارة التعليم العالى بحائل وكان قبل ذلك محكمة جدة ومحكمة حفر الباطن ومحكمة عرعر ومستشفى الولادة بالدمام وجامعة الملك فيصل بالدمام. 
- هرب من هذا المكتب عدد كبير من المهندسين وصل الى أكثر من 40 مهندس ومراقب حتى الآن معرضين نفسهم وأسرهم للخطورة فى سابقة هى الأولى من نوعها. 
- ترك المكتب فى خلال السنتين الماضيتين أكثر من 180 مهندس بعد اضطرارهم للحصول على أجازة مقابل ترك مستحقات لهم تصل الى أكثر من 25000 ريال للمهندس الواحد مابين مرتبات وتذاكر طيران ومكافأة ومقابل الأجازة السنوية ومقابل العمل الاضافى وذلك مقابل الموافقة على الأجازة. 
- يحسب المكتب 15يوما مقابل الأجازة السنوية مع إن نظام العمل يقدرها بـ21يوما وهذا مخالف للنظام وحتى هذه المستحقات لاتصرف غالبا. 
- يحق للمهندس تذاكر طيران سنوية له ولطفلين من أسرته طبقا للعقد ولكن نتيجة لتعسف وتسويف الإدارة يضطر المهندسين بدفعها من حسابهم الخاص على أمل صرفها من المكتب بعد ذلك ولكن هذا الأمل أيضا لايتحقق بسبب جشع وظلم الإدارة. 
- يقوم المكتب بحجز ما يقارب راتب ثلاثة أشهر ومقابل الأجازة السنوية وتذاكر الطيران للمهندس وأسرته وذلك عندما يقوم المهندس بأجازته حتى يضمنوا عودته للمكتب وبرغم هذه الخسارة المالية الكبيرة التى يتكبدها المهندس الا أنه لايلتفت الى تلك الخسارة مقابل عدم العودة الى هذا المكان المليء بالظلم. 
- يضطر كثير من المهندسين والموظفين بتسفير زوجاتهم وأطفالهم عن طريق النقل البرى مما يعرضهم للعناء الشديد وذلك توفيرا للنفقات لعدم صرف تذاكر الطيران. 
- يقوم المكتب بملاحقة المهندسين اللذين تركوا المكتب بتأشيرة بشكل رسمى وبتأشيرة نهائي وجاءوا الى أماكن أخرى محترمة بتأشيرات جديدة داخل المملكة بحثا عن رزقهم فى مكان يقدر أدميتهم وخبرتهم, فتقوم ادارة المكتب برفع دعاوى ضدهم لمحاولة ترحيلهم من المملكة مع ان إدارة المكتب تدعى بأنها توفر فرص العمل. 

- لاتوجد أي صلاحية من أى نوع بالمكتب إلا لشخص واحد فقط هو أشرف الصياد وهذا الشخص غير موجود دائما بالخدمة فغالبا يكون بمصر وعندما يجىء الى السعودية يعطى تعليمات فورية للإداريين اللذين ينفذون تعليماته مهما كانت وذلك بغلق مكتبه وعدم السماح بدخول أى أحد من المهندسين والعاملين برغم امتلاء الصالة بالناس اللذين لهم طلبات متعددة ومعظمها طلبات مالية أو أجازات طبقا للعقد. 
- يساعد هذا الظالم بعض الإداريين اللذين غابت ضمائرهم وخسروا دينهم وأنفسهم. 
- قدم كثير من المهندسين والمراقبين شكاوى عن طريق القنصلية المصرية بالرياض ومكتب العمل والإمارة وصلت لأكثر من مائة شكوى. 
- ولكن للأسف مازال المكتب يمارس الظلم والتسويف مع العاملين به بل وازداد حدة عما قبل لأن إدارة المكتب تستغل للأسف مهندسين ليست لديهم خبرة كافية أو معرفة بظروف السفر والعمل بالسعودية والغلاء الذى حدث بالمملكة خلال العامين الماضيين. 
- يتعاقد المكتب الآن مع المهندسين الجدد بعقد مدته خمس سنوات ولا يحق للمهندس نزول أجازة إلا بعد سنتين تعاقديا وبعد ثلاث سنوات فعليا. 
- أصدرت وزيرة القوى العاملة قرارا بتاريخ 22/1/2009بحظر التعامل مع هذا المكتب لكثرة الشكاوى ضده ولكن للأسف بعد ضغوط من جهات لها مصلحة مباشرة ومنها للأسف المستشار العمالي للسفارة بالرياض والتى تعتمد الوزيرة فى قراراتها للأسف على تقاريره فقامت الوزيرة بإصدار قرار ثانى بعد أقل من ثلاثة أسابيع من القرار الأول بإلغاء الحظر لادعاء أن معظم هذه الشكاوى كيدية .. حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل. 

وختاما نرجو من الجهات المعنية بهذه الأمور بوقف هذا الظلم البين ومعاقبة كل القائمين عليه لأنهم لايضرون بمصلحة مهندس وعائلته بحسب بل يضرون بمصلحة مجتمع بأكمله. 

حصر بأسماء وبيانات بعض منسوبى مكتب البيئة - مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون بالرياض الذين تركوا المكتب خلال الفترات الأخيرة بسبب سوء الادارة 
مسلسل	الاسم	بيان	ملاحظات
1	ابراهيم العجمى	مهندس انشائى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
2	السيد النحاس	مهندس ميكانيكا بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
3	أحمد السمان	مهندس مدنى	أجازة بدون عودة
4	أحمد العيسوى	مهندس معمارى	أجازة بدون عودة
5	أحمد حسين	مهندس معمارى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
6	أحمد سعد	مهندس معمارى	أجازة بدون عودة
7	أحمد صالح	مهندس كهرباء	أجازة بدون عودة
8	أحمد صالح مصيلحى	مهندس انشائى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
9	أحمد عبدالستار	مهندس انشائى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
10	أحمد عبدالعزيز	مهندس انشائى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
11	أحمد فؤاد	مراقب بمشاريع الأحساء	أجازة بدون عودة (بعد سحب شكوى مكتب العمل)
12	أحمد فراج	مهندس انشائى (مدير مشروع المختبر)	أجازة بدون عودة
13	أسامة عبدالحميد	مهندس كهرباء	أجازة بدون عودة
14	أسعد الفخرانى	مهندس كهرباء بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
15	أشرف أبوالعلا	مهندس انشائى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
16	أشرف عبد المنعم سريع	مهندس انشائى	أجازة بدون عودة
17	أشرف عبدالمقصود	مهندس معمارى	أجازة بدون عودة
18	أشرف عبدالوهاب	مهندس معمارى	أجازة بدون عودة
19	أشرف محمود الزغبى	مهندس معمارى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
20	أيمن فتحى	مهندس معمارى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
21	أيمن وجيه	مهندس انشائى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
22	تامر	مهندس معمارى بمشروع اسكان المعذر	أجازة بدون عودة
23	جمال السيد	مهندس معمارى	أجازة بدون عودة
24	جمال العجاجى	مهندس ميكانيكا	أجازة بدون عودة
25	حسام زكى	مهندس معمارى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
26	حسين يونس	مهندس معمارى	أجازة بدون عودة
27	حمدى الشافعى	مهندس ميكانيكا أجازة بدون عودة
28	خالد بن الوليد	مهندس انشائى	أجازة بدون عودة
29	خالد زاهر	مهندس مدنى بمشاريع الجبيل	أجازة بدون عودة
30	خالد على	مهندس مدنى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
31	رأفت	مهندس مدنى	أجازة بدون عودة
32	سلطان الرفاعى	مهندس مدنى	أجازة بدون عودة
33	سموالدين محمد	مهندس انشائى بمشاريع المتقاعدين أجازة بدون عودة
34	سيد عبداللطيف	مهندس كهرباء بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
35	شعبان	سائق بالرياض و بالدمام	أجازة بدون عودة
36	طارق عبدالسلام	مهندس كهرباء	أجازة بدون عودة
37	طه مهندس كهرباء بمشاريع الدمام	أجازة بدون عودة (بعد سحب شكوى مكتب العمل)
38	عبد الرحيم بيومى	سائق بالدمام	أجازة بدون عودة
39	عبدالحميد زيادة مهندس ميكانيكا بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
40	عبدالمنعم الأشقر	مهندس معمارى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة (بعد تدخل السفارة)
41	عبدالناصر (الزلفى)	مهندس انشائى	أجازة بدون عودة
42	علاء شوكت	مراقب بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
43	على حسن	مراقب بمشاريع المتقاعدين	عودة فقط لمحاولة صرف مستحقاته
44	على حسن عبدالعزيز	م. كهرباء بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
45	فرج	مهندس انشائى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
46	ماهر	مهندس معمارى كان بالطائف	أجازة بدون عودة
47	محمد ابراهيم	مهندس معمارى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
48	محمد البهوتى	مهندس كهرباء	أجازة بدون عودة
49	محمد الوشاحى	مهندس كهرباء بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
50	محمد دسوقى	مهندس مدنى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
51	محمد رمزى	مهندس مدنى بمشاريع الصرف	أجازة بدون عودة
52	محمد عبد العزيز	معمارى بالمدينة	أجازة بدون عودة
53	محمد عبدالمنعم	مهندس معمارى	أجازة بدون عودة
54	محمد عز	مهندس معمارى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
55	محمد لبيب	مهندس انشائى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
56	محمد موافى	مهندس كهرباء بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
57	مصطفى غازى	مهندس انشائى	أجازة بدون عودة
58	ممدوح عبدالله	مهندس معمارى	أجازة بدون عودة
59	هشام الخولى	مهندس انشائى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
60	هشام حافظ	مهندس انشائى	أجازة بدون عودة
61	ياسر عبدالرحمن	مهندس معمارى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
62	محمد سامى	سكرتيربمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
63	صلاح نجم	مهندس مدنى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	أجازة بدون عودة
64	حسام ذكير	مهندس كهرباء	أجازة بدون عودة


1	أكبر	سائق بمشاريع المتقاعدين	نقل كفالة
2	رضا غزال	مراقب	نقل كفالة
3	عادل أبوحديد	مهندس انشائى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	نقل كفالة
4	عصام	محاسب	نقل كفالة
5	محمد البح	سائق بمشاريع المتقاعدين	نقل كفالة
6	محمد سليم	أمين المكتبة	نقل كفالة
7	محمد عبد العزيز	مهندس انشائى نقل كفالة
8	محمد مختار	مهندس معمارى	دعوى مكتب عمل


1	ابراهيم أبوالمحاسن	مهندس كهرباء	نهائى (بعد دعوى بمكتب العمل)
2	ابراهيم سليمان	مهندس مدنى بالدمام	نهائى
3	ابراهيم صابر مهندس ميكانيكا	نهائى
4	السيد راضى	مهندس انشائى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	نهائى
5	أحمد بيومى	مراقب بالصرف	نهائى (مع اجباره على التوقيع بصرف مستحقاته)
6	أحمد رزق	مهندس معمارى	نهائى
7	أحمد شكرى	مهندس معمارى	نهائى
8	أحمد عبدالرازق	مهندس معمارى	نهائى
9	أسامة جابر	مهندس معمارى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	نهائى (بعد دعوى بمكتب العمل)
10	أسامة سلام	مهندس معمارى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	نهائى (بعد تدخل السفارة)
11	أشرف حمدى	مهندس مدنى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	نهائى
12	أيمن	مهندس معمارى	نهائى (مريض نفسيا)
13	بدر	مراقب ميكانيكا بمشاريع الصرف	مقدم نهائى
14	تامر	مساح بمشاريع المتقاعدين	نهائى
15	جاويد	مهندس انشائى هندى	نهائى
16	جمال عبدالفتاح	مهندس معمارى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	نهائى
17	جودة	مهندس كهرباء	نهائى (بعد تدخل السفارة)
18	حازم عقل	مهندس معمارى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	نهائى
19	حسن عزت	مهندس انشائى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	نهائى
20	حنفى محمود	مهندس كهرباء	نهائى
21	خالد محروس	مهندس كهرباء	نهائى
22	سامى ابراهيم	مهندس ميكانيكا	نهائى
23	سيد	مساح	نهائى
24	سيد الشورة	مهندس مدنى بمشاريع الصرف	نهائى
25	شوقى الشيخ	مهندس انشائى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	نهائى
26	طارق البدرشينى	مهندس كهرباء	نهائى
27	عبدالمنعم عبدالرحمن	مهندس معمارى	نهائى
28	عثمان	مهندس معمارى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	نهائى
29	عصام عبدالجواد	مهندس معمارى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	نهائى (بعد دعوى بمكتب العمل)
30	عماد عبداللطيف	مهندس معمارى	نهائى
31	عمر شندى	مهندس انشائى	نهائى
32	عمرو الساعى	مهندس انشائى	نهائى (بعد تدخل السفارة)
33	عنتر نحال	مساح بمشاريع المتقاعدين	نهائى
34	فرحان	كومبيوتر	نهائى
35	كمال مهندس مدنى بالدمام	نهائى
36	محمد حداد	مهندس معمارى	نهائى
37	محمد صالح	مهندس كهرباء بمشاريع المتقاعدين	نهائى
38	محمد على فراج	مهندس معمارى	نهائى
39	محمد عمارة	مهندس مدنى	نهائى (بعد تدخل السفارة)
40	محمد فاروق	مهندس ميكانيكا بمشاريع المتقاعدين	نهائى (بعد تدخل السفارة)
41	محمد كمال	مراقب بمشاريع المتقاعدين	نهائى
42	محمد كمال	مهندس كهرباء بالدمام	نهائى
43	محمد محمود مصطفى	مهندس ميكانيكا	نهائى (بعد تدخل السفارة)
44	محمود رمضان	مهندس انشائى	نهائى
45	هيمن زكى	مهندس انشائى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	نهائى
46	وحيد عبدالمنعم	مهندس معمارى	نهائى
47	ياسر جبر	مهندس كهرباء	نهائى
48	عز	مهندس ميكانيكا	نهائى (بعد تدخل السفارة)



1	السيد عطية	مهندس مدنى	هروب عن طريق ادعاء العمرة من جدة
2	أسامة طه	مهندس معمارى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	هروب عن طريق ادعاء العمرة من جدة
3	أيمن فوزى	مهندس بمشاريع الصرف	هروب عن طريق ادعاء العمرة من جدة
4	حاتم	مهندس معمارى	هروب عن طريق ادعاء العمرة من جدة
5	سعيد لطفى	مهندس ميكانيكا	هروب عن طريق ادعاء العمرة من جدة
6	طارق خويطر	مهندس مدنى	هروب عن طريق ادعاء العمرة من جدة
7	عماد	مراقب بمشاريع المتقاعدين	هروب عن طريق ادعاء العمرة من جدة
8	مجدى م. كهرباء يالزلفى	هروب عن طريق ادعاء العمرة من جدة
9	محمد أبوشلوع	مهندس مدنى	هروب عن طريق ادعاء العمرة من جدة
10	محمد سلطان	مهندس انشائى	هروب عن طريق ادعاء العمرة من جدة
11	محمد شبل	مراقب بمشاريع المتقاعدين	هروب عن طريق ادعاء العمرة من جدة
12	ناصر	مهندس معمارى بمشاريع المتقاعدين	هروب عن طريق ادعاء العمرة من جدة
13	وسام	مهندس معمارى (مدرس جامعى)	هروب عن طريق ادعاء العمرة من جدة
14	ياسر	مهندس مدنى بالزلفى	هروب عن طريق ادعاء العمرة من جدة


1	سيد أبوزيد	مهندس معمارى	دعوى مكتب عمل
2	عادل حسن	مهندس ميكانيكا دعوى مكتب عمل 
3	علاء عبدالغفار	مهندس معمارى	دعوى مكتب عمل
4	على يونس	مهندس كهرباء بمشاريع المتقاعدين	دعوى مكتب عمل
5	أحمد شعبان	مراقب كهرباء بمشاريع الصرف	دعوى مكتب عمل


----------



## mos (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مكتب البيئة خالة خاصة بالطبع 
وعلى كل مهندس ألا يدفع أى إضافات لكاتب السفر (ويعزز نفسه) 
ويسلح نفسه بالعلم فبل السفر
وأعتقد وأجزم أن الكفلاء السعوديين أفضل بكثير من الصورة التى رصدها هذا الموضوع عن دون قصد لطبيعة البيئة وصرامة الأنظمة.
وتمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## مصيلحى (28 ديسمبر 2011)

سيدي الكريم لا أقصد بتاتاً أنتقاد قوانين العمل بالمملكة فهي علي الأقل أفضل حالاً من ميثلاتها في بلدي وللعلم المسئول الرئيسي لأنحدار مكتب كان كبير المقام الي هذا المستوي السئ للأسف الشديد هو مهندس يحمل نفس جنسيتي وليس سعودي بالمرة وللعلم أنا لا أقصد بذلك الموضوع هو أنتقاد جنسية ونعتها بأن منتسبيها بأنهم سيئين........فتلك "عصبية منتنة" وعنصرية فجة الحمد لله لا تتوافر عندي.... فقط أحترسوا وأستشير الناس وأستخير رب الناس قبل أقدامك علي مغامرة السفر والغربة


----------



## rashwan7 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبجد الحمد لله ان ربنا اكرمنا باناس مثلك يقدمون نصائح ولا يبخلون ربنا يكرمك خير ربنا يوفقك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## heno9 (2 يناير 2012)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله هل هذا هو حال مهندسين مصر يعني كنا نخش معهد سكة حديد احسن لينا


----------



## mohamedmadeh1 (3 يناير 2012)

موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## ammaid_2000 (6 فبراير 2012)

موضوع ممتاز


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (7 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## heno9 (20 أبريل 2012)

لماذا توقف هذا الموضوع عن الردود و تكملة القائمة بأسماء الشركات و المؤسسات غير محترمة


----------



## ايمن ابو زيد (22 أبريل 2012)

ولماذا ايضا لا نذكرالمكاتب والمؤسسات والشركات المحترمة فأنا عملت مثلا مع *شركة تبراك للتجارة والمقاولات* بالرياض 16 عاما ، كنت فردا من عائلة كبيرة تعمل في جو من الاخوة والتعاون والود والاحترام .


----------



## omar iraqi (22 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم..
والله اخواني الموضوع مهم جدا وفيه الفائدة لكل الاخوة في المنتدى وبلاخص الناس التي تفكر بلعمل في الخارج لكي يكون لهم علم مسبق بلشركات والمكاتب سيئة السمعة
وانا مع راي بعض الاخوان في تثبيت الموضوع وعمل قاعدة بيانات بهذه الشركات لكي يكون رادعا لهم ولغيرهم
ولكني اؤكد على ضرورة جلب الدليل لكي لايكون في الموضوع تصفية حسابات وتشويه سمعة


----------



## semoo (22 أبريل 2012)

بعد ما جربت بنفسى اعتقد ان ده اهم موضوع فى المنتدى


----------



## heno9 (22 أبريل 2012)

semoo قال:


> بعد ما جربت بنفسى اعتقد ان ده اهم موضوع فى المنتدى


بس للأسف لا يوجد تفاعل بالشكل الجيد مع الموضوع


----------



## Muhamed Elgazzar (23 أبريل 2012)

شكراااااا لك !


----------



## seef_8 (23 أبريل 2012)

*موضوع مهم ومفيد جدا لكل الساعين وراء السفر 
وارجو التثبيت من ادارة الموقع لتعم الفائدة للجميع 
وايضا لتجنب تكرار الاسئلة عن شركات المقاولات والمكاتب الاستشارية بالخارج

معا لحفظ كرامة المهندس المصرى بالخارج يا شباب*


----------



## mahmoudyassin31 (23 أبريل 2012)

فكرة جميلة جدا بشكرك عليها يا بشمهندس


----------



## ashrafemara (10 يونيو 2012)

ايمن ابو زيد قال:


> ولماذا ايضا لا نذكرالمكاتب والمؤسسات والشركات المحترمة فأنا عملت مثلا مع *شركة تبراك للتجارة والمقاولات* بالرياض 16 عاما ، كنت فردا من عائلة كبيرة تعمل في جو من الاخوة والتعاون والود والاحترام .



فعلا شركه محترمه للغايه فقد كنت مشرف عليهم في مدينه شقراء ولاحظت ذلك بنفسي


----------



## سالم محمد مصطفي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

بجد جميل


----------



## سالم محمد مصطفي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

هذاااااااا الموضوع جميل جدا جداً ذا تم اضافة اسماء المكاتب والشركات والاستشاريين الهندسية التى فى مصر وتستغل المهندسين ابشع الاستغلالات ( مرتبات سيئة و عدم التامينات - سوء المعاملة + وعدم الالتزام بالكود والقوانين فى العمل والانشاءات ) وكتيـــــــــــــــــر او ىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## eng atoof (23 أكتوبر 2012)

للاسف انا اعتبره من اسوأ المواضيع فى المنتدى لانه من السهل جدا ان يكون المهندس سئ و تم فصله من المكتب او الشركه لعدم كفاءته و يقوم المهندس بالتشهير انتفاما و تصفية حساب
عموما انا عملت سنتين فى مؤسسة شمائل الخليج للمقاولات و كان هناك بعض المشاكل معى فى العمل مثل اى مكان لكنهم اشخاص محترمين و اعطونى حقوقىفى النهايه 
اعمل حاليا فى مكتب تصاميم وبنيان الاستشارى و نصرف الراتب اول كل شهر و احيانا قبل نهاية الشهر و هو مكتب محترم


----------



## kass9m10 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يوفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## omar3bdelaziz (12 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع....ولكن يحتاج الى بعض الضوابط لعدم التشهير بالمكاتب حسنة السمعة لتصفية الحسابات.....و ان تعذر ايجاد ضوابط فان ما يذكره كل مهندس عن سوء اى مكتب و استغلاله للمهندسين العاملين به و اكل حقوقهم فانه يجب علينا ان ناخذه على محمل انه نوع من التحذير الذى يحتمل الصواب و الخطأ و الذى يجب على اى مهندس يعرض عليه العمل باحدى هذه المؤسسات المشبوهة ان يواجه و اكرر ...ان يواجه من يجرى معه المقابلة قبل السفر(يقله فى وشه بكل جرأة ) و ان يحاول بكل الطرق التحقق من صدق الخبر لكثرة ما نسمع عن استغلال العمالة من قبل اصحاب المؤسسات فى دول الخليج


----------



## ammaid_2000 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

معظم هذة الشركات والمكاتب الاستشارية يجمع على استغلالها واكل حقوق العاملين لديها الكثير من المعلقين لذلك يجب الحذر من كل ما تم ذكرة من شركات والمثل يقول حرص ولا تخون


----------



## مهاجر (4 يناير 2013)

*بصراحة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة المهندسين مع احترامي وتقديري لجهدكم وحبكم للخير ولكن يجب أن نوثق ما ذكر وإلا يكون ما ذكر تبلي وهوى نفس. 

أي مشاركة في هذا الموضوع مطالبة إلحاقها بدليل، وإن لم تضاف الأدلة في ظرف أسبوع سوف تمسح هذه المشاركات المخالفة. 

لا نريد التبلي ولكن مشاركات موثقة بأدلة ... ولن نسمح بالتحذير إلا الذي يكون في محله. الشركة السيئة تعني سيئة من جهة عدم الالتزام بالعقد وإضافة تكاليف غير مبررة وعدم توفير السكن المناسب ....الخ

مع الشكر لطارح الموضوع، وأطلب منه متابعة الموضوع والإشراف على تنقيته من الشوائب حتى لا نضطر لإغلاقه ونقله من القسم.

والشيء الأخر إخواني أسمحوا لي إن التعميم ليس من شيم الكرام، فمن الممكن أن يأتي أصحاب المكاتب ويعرضون تجربتهم مع المهندسين الذين عملوا في شركاتهم ويعممون على جميع المهندسين من بلد معين .... وفي كلتا الحالتين الأمر غير مرغوب ... ولذلك جرى التحذير 

نحن أخوان ويهمنا فائدة بعض .... خصوصاً في أمور حساسة مثل هذه، من الممكن أن تكون نقطة تحول في حياة أي مهندس أو أي شركة.

المشرف العام


----------



## مصيلحى (5 يناير 2013)

eng atoof قال:


> للاسف انا اعتبره من اسوأ المواضيع فى المنتدى لانه من السهل جدا ان يكون المهندس سئ و تم فصله من المكتب او الشركه لعدم كفاءته و يقوم المهندس بالتشهير انتفاما و تصفية حساب
> عموما انا عملت سنتين فى مؤسسة شمائل الخليج للمقاولات و كان هناك بعض المشاكل معى فى العمل مثل اى مكان لكنهم اشخاص محترمين و اعطونى حقوقىفى النهايه
> اعمل حاليا فى مكتب تصاميم وبنيان الاستشارى و نصرف الراتب اول كل شهر و احيانا قبل نهاية الشهر و هو مكتب محترم


*عشان كده يا بشمهندس أنا في بداية عرض موضوعي عرضت صورة مسحوبة بالأسكانر مع طمس اسمي الحقيقي عشان كل الناس اللي تشوف شروط العقد بتاعة مكتب البيئة تتأكد أني مش بتجني عليهم*


----------



## مصيلحى (5 يناير 2013)

eng atoof قال:


> للاسف انا اعتبره من اسوأ المواضيع فى المنتدى لانه من السهل جدا ان يكون المهندس سئ و تم فصله من المكتب او الشركه لعدم كفاءته و يقوم المهندس بالتشهير انتفاما و تصفية حساب
> عموما انا عملت سنتين فى مؤسسة شمائل الخليج للمقاولات و كان هناك بعض المشاكل معى فى العمل مثل اى مكان لكنهم اشخاص محترمين و اعطونى حقوقىفى النهايه
> اعمل حاليا فى مكتب تصاميم وبنيان الاستشارى و نصرف الراتب اول كل شهر و احيانا قبل نهاية الشهر و هو مكتب محترم


*

عشان كده يا بشمهندس أنا في بداية عرض موضوعي عرضت صورة مسحوبة بالأسكانر مع طمس اسمي الحقيقي عشان كل الناس اللي تشوف شروط العقد بتاعة مكتب البيئة تتأكد أني مش بتجني عليهم*


----------



## eng_ahmedrabie2009 (5 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير وفعلا مهم جدا موضوع الادلة حتى لا نقع في خطأ


----------



## مهاجر (6 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم

أعود وأكرر أن اي مشاركة لا تلحق بدليل خلال أسبوع سيتم حذفها.... 



مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الإخوة المهندسين مع احترامي وتقديري لجهدكم وحبكم للخير ولكن يجب أن نوثق ما ذكر وإلا يكون ما ذكر تبلي وهوى نفس.
> 
> ...





مصيلحى قال:


> *عشان كده يا بشمهندس أنا في بداية عرض موضوعي عرضت صورة مسحوبة بالأسكانر مع طمس اسمي الحقيقي عشان كل الناس اللي تشوف شروط العقد بتاعة مكتب البيئة تتأكد أني مش بتجني عليهم*


----------



## مصطفى المدنى 2011 (6 يناير 2013)

كنت اسال عن شركة المتحده للتوظيف هل عندكم لها خبر .............. و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## مهاجر (19 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم

للأسف لم يصلني أي توثيق ... فسيتم تحرير اي مشاركة لم يتم توثيقها


----------



## nilewl (23 يناير 2013)

الأخوة المهندسين الذين ليس لهم سابقة عمل بدولة أخري يجب التأكد جيداً من سمعة الشركة أو المكتب وكذلك قيمة الراتب حيث التكاليف عالية جداً ويفضل معرفة كل التفاصيل السكن ( بدل السكن لايقل عن ثلاث شهور ولايقل عن 25 ريال إيجار أقل شقة غرفتين ) والتأمين الصحي شركة مناسب ودرجة جيدة وكذلك من سيدفع تكاليف مكتب العمل ورسوم الإقامة والتأشيرات وتذاكر السفر والاجازات ومكافاءة نهاية الخدمة والرواتب لاتقل بأي حال من الأحوال للمهندس خبرة 5 سنوات عن 7000 ريال وكثير من الشركات والمكاتب جيدة وملتزمة وإن التزمت معها ستكون مرتاح أما الكثير سىء وبيتاجر في البشر برخصة وسمساره مكاتب التوظيف بمصر حسبي الله عليهم وانت ونصيبك توكل على الله وابحث عن الأفضل وأفضل لك بأي حال من الأحوال العمل بوطنك إن أمكن


----------



## أحبك في الله (20 مايو 2013)

إخواني الأعزاء يرجي عدم التعامل نهائياً مع
مكتب التسامح للسفريات 
لالحاق العمالة المصرية بالخارج ترخيص رقم 677 شركات 
لأنهم نصابين 
تعاملت معهم وكانوا منتهي البرود وقلة الذوق ولا يعرفون ثمن للوقت وأهميته 
طبعاً أنا إتدبست معاهم غصب عني ولقلة خبرتي
ولأني كنت مستعجل إضطريت أكمل معاهم وأمري لله بالرغم إنه طلب مني 1500 جنية (1200 للإجراءات و 300 لرقم النت طبعاً أنا اللي جايب العقد من طرفي ومش عارف لو هما اللي كانوا جايبينه كانوا هياخدوا كام) مع إن الحجات دي كلها بتخلص بأقل من نص المبلغ ده في أغلي المكاتب 
وياريت أخد الفلوس وخلص الإجراءات بسرعة
ده أخد شهر ونص وكل شوية يطلع بحجة شكل عشان يبرر التأخير
طبعاً أنا أخدت التأشيرة فالأخر الحمد لله 
بس بعد عطلة شهر ونص وإنتوا عارفين Time is money
أنا قولت أحذركم بعد تجرتي عشان محدش يقع معاهم تاني
والله علي ما أقول شهيد

عنوانهم 7 ش الجرجاوي من ش المساحه - الدقي - خلف مدرية أمن الجيزة
دي أرقامهم:
01001497437 - 01222450669 - 37619895 - 37619891
وده رقم صاحب المكتب 01277810097 إسمه هاني مش عارف إيه
الايميل:
[email protected]


----------



## il_capo (19 أغسطس 2013)

يا جماعة أنا مهندس كهرباء و جايلي شغل في مجموعة السهلى للمقاولات في السعودية عن طريق مكتب النيروز
حابب أعرف أي معلومات عن نظام المرتبات و التعامل الخاص بالشركة و هل هي كويسة و مصنفة و لا لأ و ايه هو نطاق عملها قبل ما أوافق
أتمنى حد يساعدني في الموضوع ده


----------



## asshafey (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*السيد / مهاجر ماهي نوعية الدليل والاثبات المطلوب عندما يقول لك صاحب الشركة أو المؤسسة العقد اللي معك بله واشرب ميته, وللأسف طبعا فى هذه الحالة لايكون الموظف جاهز لتسجيل الموقف فيديو , والكثير وأنا منهم نؤثر السلامة ولا نشتكي حتى نرجع بلادنا سالمين لما نراه من مرمطة زملائنا الذين يشتكون لمكتب العمل*


----------



## Eng.amjad (9 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## خالد الأزهري (5 سبتمبر 2014)

انا ضد الموضوع بهذه الطريقة
هذا الموضوع عبارة عن تشهير ولا يوجد قاضي في الدنيا ياخذ بالحكم بناء على السماع من طرف واحد يروي القصة بطريقته التي تحلو له وقد يحذف منها وقد يزيد ...وقد يتضرر منه اشخاص ...
وقبل قليل احد الاخوة يروي قصته ويطلب عدم ذكر اسمه - حذفت المشاركات - لكن اخي لماذا تخاف من ذكر اسمك اذا كان موقفك قوي وقصتك سليمة فلم الخوف من ذكر اسمك؟
نعم نحذر بعضنا من الشركات التي لا تحترم منسوبيها لكن لا اظن ان هذه هي الطريقة المثلى لذلك


----------

